# Double Trouble Storm Drain -Runcorn- -March 2011



## kevsy21 (Apr 3, 2011)

This place had been on our to do list for a while and it turned out to be a good explore.
After entering, its surprising how loud the roar of the water is, as it cascades down the first set of steps, at the end of the first long tunnel.
There is one main chamber with smaller pipes feeding in from each side,only interrupted by staircases as the storm drain works its way down from Runcorn to the outfalls.
There was a steady flow of clear water which was only inches deep.

Visited with Georgie 

The Main chamber exits via these 2 outfalls.










End of the main chamber where it splits for the exits.



















More stairs


































Georgie


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 5, 2011)

This one looks scarily claustrophobic in parts. I like the way you've photographed it realistically. Good stuff, Kevsy.


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks,compared to a lot of stuff we have done, this place was quite high in parts.


----------

